# Free naked women pictures...



## meat hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah that got your attention didnt it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














. Sorry I dont have any naked pics for ya, but I do have a question about wood smokers. New to the smoking scene, have only used a big chief but am interested in a horizontal smoker this Spring. My question is, compared to a regular grill, how fast can one prepare a meal for guests. Have a birthday party this late Summer and want to do brauts. On a grill, as you know it takes only a few minutes to cook one. How long would it take on a wood smoker? I know doing a rack of ribs or a brisquite can take a few hours as low and slow is the way to do it. But can one "crank up" the fire so to speak to make it more like a conventional grill?  Any help on this is appreciated. It will be interesting to see just how many dirtly old men click on this topic to see some pics. Shame on you


----------



## rsands (Feb 22, 2009)

My 1st thought was spam, it'll be deleted, but ya got my attention! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sorry i can't answer your question directly, but have seen posts where guys run em at 400 or so for break in.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 22, 2009)

darn wheres the pics you can use a lot of the fire boxes as a grill like the chargrill and charbroils


----------



## fired up (Feb 22, 2009)

Why must you smash my hopes to pieces!


----------



## carpetride (Feb 22, 2009)

No points for you.

Onto your question...heat is heat and it just depends upon how hot you run it on your time for the Brats.


----------



## mjrodney (Feb 22, 2009)

I must be getting old.

I like naked lady pictures.....

....but I don't remember why......?


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL. Man, only 4 hours and 150 plus hits. Bunch of pervs out there LOL.  Thanks you all who answered my question on the smoker. Im amazed at just how much I have learned since being on here. Initially I was reluctant to even continplate using or even building a wood smoker as I thought it was going to be just too much of a hassel, but I think it is easier than it sounds. Probably becasue all the good info I have recieved from the members here. Thanks everyone and anyone else who wants to add theri 2 cents, by all means, please do. 

Todd


----------



## 1894 (Feb 24, 2009)

Some of the horizontals also have a charcoal tray for the cooking chamber like the char-griller super pro. Seems something like that may be what you are looking for in principle at least ?


----------



## imasmoker2 (Feb 25, 2009)

is there any plans out there for a walk in style smoker that can be used in hotter climates such as austalia. If so where can I find them? I have been looking and have not been able to find any i am also not sure if you can use galvanised steel in them?


----------



## garyt (Feb 25, 2009)

Just put them in the oven or the microwave, or else do some searching for old posts , time here is a dirty word. all things will be done in their own time, that is what low and slow is all about. if you are in a hurry use the stove. all the information I could ever want is here, just takes some looking. But if you try to make real BBQ on a timetable it aint gonna work


----------



## lightfoot (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't know the answer to your question pal, sorry.
I just thought (382 views and only 9 replies was kinda funny.)


----------



## graybeard (Feb 26, 2009)

400 hits! Maybe we DO need some ****. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





beard


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 8, 2009)

Do not used galvanized metal in anything for cooking.  The fumes given off and residue are toxic.  As for a smoke house which is what I think you are talking about for down under, I would suspect you would be better off with a smoke generator of some sort with no direct heat in the chamber.  I can not tell you for sure but it just makes sense if you are looking for cold smoke.  Interesting question!


----------

